# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  مشکل در نصب delphi prism

## tootro20

مشکلم از چیه؟؟
http://up.ashiyane.org/images/jlvnplslkmhgfabigr.png

----------


## BORHAN TEC

برنامه نصب رو به صورت ادمین اجرا کنید(Run As Administrator). در ضمن این نسخه ای که دارید نصب می کنید یک نسخه قدیمی از Oxygene هست.(دقت کنید که Oxygene نام جدید Delphi Prism است). نسخه 7.0.71.1477 مربوط به Oxygene رو از سایتش دریافت و نصب کنید و منم فایل فعالسازش رو براتون میفرستم.

----------

